# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing in Robotics >  Qualcomm 3D Printable Smartphone Rover Robot

## Brian_Krassenstein

Have you ever wanted to create your own wheeled robot?   Now you can without a need for any crazy electronics.  Using just your smartphone and a few minor electronics, you can 3D print the entire body of the micro rover robot.  Qualcomm has initiated this project, which runs off of the Snapdragon processor in a smartphone.  More details on how to download the files and print this rover out yourself can be found here:  http://3dprint.com/16042/3d-printed-rover-qualcomm/ 

Check out a few images of completed rovers below.  Qualcomm wants the crowd to improve upon these designs. Let us know if you have done so!

----------

